# Unsuccessful Cardioversion



## jlb102780 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey everyone 

One of my docs attempted to do a cardioversion at the patient's bedside while they were in ICU. The pt was in A-flutter and A-fib. My doctor attempted 4 times at the pts bedside to get them back into sinus rhythm, but the pt would not convert. My question is, should I add mod 52 to the 92960? I've not seen one that wasn't successful before. Thanks for any comments in advance


----------



## cahedman (Feb 9, 2010)

You still bill 92960 regardless of the outcome. ACC description states "synchronized shocks are provided with increasing energy until the arrhythmia is converterd OR maximum doses of energy are used". 

Cheryl Hedman, CCC
Coding Manager


----------

